# Husbands need to pay salary to wives?



## nginx (Sep 27, 2012)

The central government's proposal to introduce a law, which, if passed, would mandate every man to part with a portion of his salary income as salary to his wife.

Do you agree with this? I personally think its outrageous.

Complete Story:
*globalvoicesonline.org/2012/09/14/india-husbands-to-pay-wives-for-doing-household-chores/


----------



## sharang.d (Sep 27, 2012)

Moving out of India asap man.


----------



## nginx (Sep 27, 2012)

lol I agree. Indian society has become totally anti-men.


----------



## Flash (Sep 27, 2012)

Will this be applicable, if the parted girl marries another man? ;P


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 27, 2012)

I want a clear terms and condition letter typed on a stamp paper with authority signatures a the time of merrige..

If its a working women then she will pay to all the servents as well as 20% of salary to husband as a penalty for doing job.

If I am to pay somebody I can cut the salary for not working,working less,careless working etc 

She have to pay for all the other work which she is supposed to do as she is just outsourcing the house work 

What else govt proposes, can she work on others house to increase the salary, will the caring of own children be payble .

What a stupid idea by govt...r they interfering in our life itself ...what about the thing called "Family"


----------



## Flash (Sep 27, 2012)

^It's just a proposal!
Surely, it will be failed by the Ministers-of-Men!


----------



## rohit32407 (Sep 27, 2012)

^^ don't count on it. Our ministers though men, are only worried about votes. If they think this will give them some kind of a moral high ground they will go ahead with it even if it's completely outrageous.


----------



## abhidev (Sep 27, 2012)

ye to kuch bhi law....


----------



## Desmond (Sep 27, 2012)

Marry a working woman, then quit your job.


----------



## Flash (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm sure our above Men don't want to share their salaries, that too with the parted woman.



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Marry a working woman, then quit your job.



+and don't ever PART


----------



## nginx (Sep 27, 2012)

rohit32407 said:


> ^^ don't count on it. Our ministers though men, are only worried about votes. If they think this will give them some kind of a moral high ground they will go ahead with it even if it's completely outrageous.



Exactly. Our politicians only care about the vote bank. This is exactly how all the one-sided income tax laws, adultery laws, domestic violence laws against men were passed.

They have no idea of the ramifications of the law. It will create a employer-employee relationship between husband and wife. Husband will not tolerate any mistake or lapse in household chores by wife as he is paying her salary. Will he be able to fire his wife for not performing her duty upto expectation? Will wife be able to leave him and choose another man who has greater income? If wife has some serious ailment and runs up a lakh in hospital bill, then husband can refuse to pay any money as he's already paying her 20% every month. On the other hand wife should have to pay husband rent money for living in his home and consuming his food and electricity.

It will also increase burden on the man tremendously who is often the sole bread earner in the family. The man is always responsible for the well being of the family. He is already paying for the house, all the bills, food, kid's education and now if he fails to pay wife 20% he might go to jail. Our politicians don't realize that not everything can be achieved with money. This is not how relationships work. 

If this bill gets passed, it will destroy the institute of marriage. Open relationships will flourish in future. No strings attached, nobody has anything to lose. What incentive do men have anymore to marry?



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Marry a working woman, then quit your job.



Problem is this is a one-sided law just like the adultery law. If you are a non-working husband, you are not entitled to 20% of wife's income.


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 27, 2012)

So Time has come to Trash current GOV.t and Install New one..... They gonna R.I.P India guyz..


----------



## rohit32407 (Sep 27, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> I'm sure our above Men don't want to share their salaries, that too with the parted woman.
> 
> 
> 
> +and don't ever PART


I don't think they would mind sharing their salaries if it can give them a moral high ground. "Our above men" don't depend on their salaries anyway. They depend more on other sources of income for example business(you know what i mean). Their salary is like a drop of water in the ocean of their wealth so why would they mind sharing 20% of it.

@*nginx* completely agree with you. If a relationship is based on monetary aspec only, it won't last anyway. Doesn't matter if you pay 20% or 40% of your salary. Yes if a woman is entitled to 20% of the salary then the man should be entitled to treat his wife just like an employee who is getting paid for what she is doing. This law is just bizarre. If anything this law will turn the "home sweet home" into yet another working place. Only difference would be that i won't be the employee in this workplace but the employer.
I don't understand is it the fault of husband that his wife's parent chose not to educationally empower their daughter so that she can become financially independent? If not then why should the husband suffer for it. This law should be applied only on the husbands who don't let their wives go for a proper job inspite of all the qualification and capability present in his wife. Only in that case can this be justified.


----------



## Anorion (Sep 27, 2012)

hilarious. instead of salary, they should have just stipulated compulsory minimum stipend if the wife is not working, guess it's a measure of preventing abuse where the husband does not give the wife any money at all


----------



## Flash (Sep 27, 2012)

^^ In that case, this leads to a advantage to the cheat-women, who involve *Polyandry *for the sake of money.


----------



## tkin (Sep 27, 2012)

Wives have an equal(sometimes even more) share in everything earned by husbands, so why the need to pay anything, the way I see it whatever I earn, my wife(when I marry ) will have an equal share in that. If wives file for a complaint then only this measure should be taken.


----------



## Flash (Sep 27, 2012)

^ This law is intended for the men, who leave women after the marriage.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 27, 2012)

Its stupid actually. It'll bring your wives to the same level as "kaamwaali baais".


----------



## Faun (Sep 27, 2012)

I'd better buy $1 hookers then.


----------



## nginx (Sep 27, 2012)

tkin said:


> Wives have an equal(sometimes even more) share in everything earned by husbands, so why the need to pay anything, the way I see it whatever I earn, my wife(when I marry ) will have an equal share in that. If wives file for a complaint then only this measure should be taken.



Actually whatever husband earns he earns for the family as a whole, not for any individual. So there is no requirement to divide salary among family members. Only if wife is a serious spendthrift then the husband needs to step in & restrict access to funds. When expenses are shared in a relationship its usually a flexible arrangement. Like for example on some months you are bound to have over-expenditure while on other months you have less expenditure and more savings. The husband and wife has to adjust accordingly. Its impossible to set aside a fixed 20% salary for wives in most middle class families. Besides, the wife is already getting a place to stay & eat all for free while the husband is bearing the entire expenditure of the family like rent, food, kid's education, clothes, bills etc. It's unfair to put more burden on the man but who cares about men right?

One thing's for sure I ain't never marrying any homemaker or "home engineer" as Congress would like to term it. I ain't gonna stand for freeloading off my back 



Faun said:


> I'd better buy  hookers then.



Next thing you know wife will charge you for sex.


----------



## ashutosh_jain (Nov 14, 2012)

Stupid idea - I really want to meet the guy(minister/bureaucrat) who produced this bright spark.

First, salary means employer -employee relationship. Moral question - is your wife your employee? Legal question - Can you then fire your wife for non-performance?

Tax - who will pay the tax on income?

And oh, what about sexual harassment laws?


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 14, 2012)

What am I reading , ??? *_* ?? 
Must be a bad dream.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 14, 2012)

Ministers are IDIOTS. Hence proved.


----------



## Skud (Nov 14, 2012)

Who cares?


----------



## Flash (Nov 14, 2012)

There's even a Youtube video in here on this...


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 14, 2012)

^^What language is that? Marathi?


----------



## Desmond (Nov 15, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> ^^What language is that? Marathi?



Yes, it is.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Nov 16, 2012)

Housewives will be out of demand in arranged marriage system if those goes into effect. Thousands of girls will remain unmarried. Those who do get married will forever get the tag of "dependent" because of the dependence on a part of the husband's salary. People will expect a lot more out of a woman from contempt.

And you say this will elevate their status? Wake up, NCW....what you are doing benefits women in no way whatsoever!


----------



## Desmond (Nov 17, 2012)

This is just another excuse to dominate women in India.

Then there will be degrees like BHS (Bachelor of Home Sciences) or rather SHS (Spinster of Home Sciences) and all girls will enroll for this one.


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dafuq I just read... (I'm pretty much late to see this thread)


----------



## Abhinav Tripathi (Jan 8, 2013)

Atleast they will get to keep the rest of the money.


----------



## Chetan1991 (Jan 31, 2013)

Skud said:


> Who cares?



Nobody. But everyone should. Granted our culture doesn't oppress women like the Middle east but it is inclining towards the western mindset, and that is WAY WAY WORSE!! The two big lies of ultrafeminism and equality have put women on pedestal in the USA, resulting in spoiling (masculanization) of women. Their culture is completely dying. A large percentage of children being raised in broken homes or by single moms, No fault divorce + alimony, marriage becoming a joke. Their laws are completely anti-male. I do not want that to happen to us.
If you are interested here are some links for further reading:
Chateau Heartiste
Roosh V
The collective wisdom of such men on the net is called MANOSPHERE. You can google it or just follow the links. Warning: you will be enlightened.

I just remembered a sign of our growing inclination toward the US' culture. I remember reading something on the newspaper: "women can do <something, I don't remember what> just as good as men." THAT'S  COMPLETE BS. Men and women are complementary. we need each other to survive as a species. If one gender was able to do all the work just as the other one, plus what its already good, the other gender would become irrelevant (except maybe for mating.) BUT that's not how it is. Men are better than women at some things and they are better than us at some things. That's called evolution, and ignoring it has cost dearly to the west (esp. US)

BTW west ain't a single culture. The cultures of US, west europe, east europe and rest of americas are different.

PS. If anybody here now thinks I'm a woman hater, let me tell you I'm not. I'm a big support of freedom to all (without discrimination), I just don't want to live in a culture that is at whim of women (or anybody). Trust me, I've been reading about the western culture (from western men) and It is not what anyone would want. That could happen, if say the society tries to overcompensate for the recent affairs (delhi gangrape etc.) by adopting wrong attitude or passing unjustifiable laws (e.g. 1 year jail to eve teasers. How can you prove that? I've read a post of a man who could have landed in big trouble just because he tried to talk to a stranger b!tch.)


----------



## avinandan012 (Feb 1, 2013)

if you are discussing these there is another aspect started to happen in India 

most MNCs forced or inspired don't know by feminists are going for a 80-20 recruitment for the sake of gender diversity.

No offense to anyone but that would be a disaster. Skilled men will not get jobs cause of this.

*Chetan1991*  	 has pointed out some very good points. See what these feminist laws have done to the US society(which is not there anymore). 

Some laws there(US) is so unjustified such as a domestic quarrel can put the husband in jail if the wife complains.

If we blindly keep following/making these type of law there will not be a thing called family.
If the law discussed above passed then illness of the wife will not be tolerated cause if i am paying someone to work i will extract the work & there should be a written contract regarding terms & conditions.


----------



## tkin (Feb 1, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> if you are discussing these there is another aspect started to happen in India
> 
> most MNCs forced or inspired don't know by feminists are going for a 80-20 recruitment for the sake of gender diversity.
> 
> ...


80/20 isn't that big? I mean if it was 50/50 then maybe your theory would have base, but 80/20, really?

And yes, this is a double edged sword, not all women are saints, there are devils among them as well, and many a time women could use these laws in fovour of them to threaten their husbands or their families


----------



## avinandan012 (Feb 1, 2013)

that is not a theory IBM have already following this from last one & half years(the ratio is not published official guideline but if you go by the numbers they are releasing you can easily calculate). More are coming forward but not in such insane ratio.

if this continues mainly the male students will face huge disappointment & fierce competition(that is already present in the form of cast based reservations). 

I am not against women freedom I support that with all my heart. I like a woman on top if she is better capable than me.

But this type of things will hamper the situation. People who making/talking about these laws are so way above the food chain they don't  even think about the implications these things can have on society.

go here & read post #350682 only in these type of case the law should be centered




> A father who has a single beautiful daughter called her and said," My dear Funny, I have selected three good matches for you. All their horoscopes are perfectly matching with your horoscope. Now you need to select the best groom of your choice". He started explaining the brides personality, family, employment and salary one by one.
> 
> "My dear Amma Funny, This is the bio-data of the boy Sun. He is a central government employee drawing Rs. 25000 per month. He is just 27 with good personality and look. According to me, he is the best out of the three. I personally met him and found him to be a perfect match for you.
> 
> ...


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 1, 2013)

That proposition (proposed law) is dumb. Period.

How about children asking for compulsory 10% pocket money from their dads next? Retards.


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 1, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> That proposition (proposed law) is dumb. Period.
> 
> How about children asking for compulsory *10% pocket money* from their dads next? Retards.


*Me Gusta*
BTW


----------



## avinandan012 (Feb 1, 2013)

from  post #351422     




> Government is making fools to all those housewives who are dreaming for salary from their husband. This is the strategy of diverting people minds from Lokpal bill and expensiveness of goods. Theses all are political game plan of diverting the actual facts and problems of housewives. What actually housewives want? They want to live a life with joy and pleasure.Monthely budget of household goods, which is managed by housewives, is disturbed due to increase in prices of goods. Government is failed to control the commodity prices. Day to day it is becoming more difficult to survive the common people and govt is playing dirty game with the poor people and poor husband of country. Most of the intelligent wives understand the things and they will oppose this kind of dirty tricks.



this is the main motto i think behind this


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 3, 2013)

Chetan1991 said:


> Nobody. But everyone should. Granted our culture doesn't oppress women like the Middle east but it is inclining towards the western mindset, and that is WAY WAY WORSE!! The two big lies of ultrafeminism and equality have put women on pedestal in the USA, resulting in spoiling (masculanization) of women. Their culture is completely dying. A large percentage of children being raised in broken homes or by single moms, No fault divorce + alimony, marriage becoming a joke. Their laws are completely anti-male. I do not want that to happen to us.
> If you are interested here are some links for further reading:
> Chateau Heartiste
> Roosh V
> ...



+1.
Where is the smiley which says I agree?

Is it removed?


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 3, 2013)

d6bmg said:


> +1.
> Where is the smiley which says I agree?
> 
> Is it removed?


----------



## desai_amogh (Feb 5, 2013)

Lol.. this law is going to be fun.. In reality Govt is pushing for making the Wife a maid cum prostitute cum children making machine.  All she has to do in her life is work for the house(cook, etc), satisfy the husband and make children for him in turn she gets 20% of his money. This is total nonsense.


----------



## Darth Vader (Feb 6, 2013)

Don't ever marry !!!! Problem solved LOL


----------



## digitfan (Feb 6, 2013)

Chetan1991 said:


> Nobody. But everyone should. Granted our culture doesn't oppress women like the Middle east but it is inclining towards the western mindset, and that is WAY WAY WORSE!! The two big lies of ultrafeminism and equality have put women on pedestal in the USA, resulting in spoiling (masculanization) of women. Their culture is completely dying. A large percentage of children being raised in broken homes or by single moms, No fault divorce + alimony, marriage becoming a joke. Their laws are completely anti-male. I do not want that to happen to us.
> If you are interested here are some links for further reading:
> Chateau Heartiste
> Roosh V
> ...



completely agree with you and salute to you.Atleast there is someone whose post i found quotable.


----------



## Sarath (Feb 7, 2013)

Well, I for one think it is a good law. I have seen far too many cases where the husband spends a major portion of his income on liquor or beedi and leaves his family in shambles. The women are forced to take up odd jobs coz of that. 

Also in many western countries, although it's not money, but a wife can demand the husband to share the household chores. She can drag him to court if he disagrees. Honestly doing household chores is a lot tougher than parting with your income.


----------

